# Married 3 years together 8



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

Not happy

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Now that's a compelling story


----------



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

Not gonna b for long..leaving.tierd of not being important

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay Jenny when you say that you are tired of not being important, are you saying that he places other things or someone before you? could you expound on your dilemma ? are children involved? have you talked about your feeling to him?


----------



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

We have 5 kids 3 his 1 mine 1 ours 1 of his can never do any wrong he can disrespect me n my husband will yell n scream at me even threatened to keep our son if i leave n then when he sees the video i am forced to take to back myself up n agrees his son is wrong he is talked to n it keeps happening.nothing ever changes.i am always wrong he does hardly anything with them its all me n i get treated like crapp

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ive talked had others including his own mother tell him he needs to stop yelling n blaming me even if im wrong in front of a child he gives this kid total power he kniws he dont have to listen..n its getting worse

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i will be honest Jenny, the fact that he will listen to his kid and put him before you demonstrates a huge disrespect for you and your marriage. for the sake of the other children you need to get away from him and address this issue while apart. you both need counseling and i suspect his kid needs individual counseling as well. Do you have family you can go too? with your three and the one you share. it is unlikely he will take away the child you share, the courts will normally give the children to the mother unless they find her unfit.


----------



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

I wish i could upload a video of the treatment i get from his 10 year old.he yells n screams the dad at me then sees the video talks to his son about what he did n how it was wrong n how it hurts me n it happens everyday all day the dad never does anything but talk nothing changes its getting worse n i have nowhere to go.we have 1 kid together.the other 2 young ones r his.n i dont know how much more o can take.im on disability n cant work.i do everything with n for the kids n im treated like nothing

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

is he verbally abusive? has he hit you in anyway.....reason why i ask is that you can call a women's shelter and take you and your kids there.


----------



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

My step son is verbally n husband is verbal as well

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

He sounds charming. Why did you merry him? You knew he came with baggage times 2.


----------



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

.he wasnt like this till this past year..

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

regardless of what he was, he is now, you should contact a woman's shelter and leave. they will help


----------



## jennyfromthebx14 (Jul 27, 2016)

There is verbal.but i dont want my son in a shelter he us adhd n high function autism..he does great in school.idont what anything to mess that up.every shelter i have loooked into isnt for disabled people.im lost

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

